# which substrate ?



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

noob here - sorry for my ignorance - whats a good substrate for my first attempt ?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

your first attempt will be a learning experience all around, and I would suggest going with a commercially prepared substrate IF you want to put the money in to get one. I knew I'd have issues with my first tank so I just used pool filter sand with some peat underneath. It went okay in some regards, but I learned a LOT through the tank's life. I think if I had spent a lot of money on my first tank, I would no longer be in the hobby with as many headaches as people generally give themselves the first time around.

your mileage may vary.


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

What are you trying to accomplish in this tank? If its fish only, then ceramic gravel you find at large pet store is fine. They are the easiest to maintain and cheap. If you want plants but are only going to keep hardy plants, then aquarium sand would do it. They are easy to maintain and clean. If you are going to plant a lot of plants or going to have some difficult to grow plants, then you may want to get rich substrate like aquasoil, flourite, etc... These are little tricky to use. You may want to read more in this forum about characteristic of these substrates.

So first, ask yourself what you want in your tank.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

java fern mostly - i just installed ah supplies 2x55 kit with ge9325 bulbs - 55 gal tank - gonna install an eheim 2213 this evening maybe - never tried substrates before and curious


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have decided on a walstad type tank - so...... - i got two different types of cheap potting mix - kinda glad i did - one is called topsoil and appears to be mostly ground up peat moss and bark and such - its kinda light and fluffy with an aromatic woody odor - the other is a potting soil and appears to have a high clay content cause when i was laying it out to outgas it and braking up the larger chunks i actually can see the clay - so thats good i guess - now - what to do ? mix in a certain amount of the fluffy ? or put that down first and then the clay type ? i'm kinda thinking mix em but what do you guys think ?


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (Feb 13, 2009)

I wouldn't recommend using planting soil in aquarium for many reasons. 1) Usually the soil is too light that they most of the dirt floats in the water. It will take you very long time to get a clear water. 2) Even after you get all the dirt to settle at the bottom, they will soon harden choking the substrate. 3) Nutrients in these soils are just way too much for aquarium. Most potting soil have excess amount of nitrogen and potassium, which will give you a nightmare with algae problems.

Since this is your first attempt, I highly recommend going with a product made for aquarium. 
Also, if you are mainly growing java fern, you do not need a very rich substrate. Aquarium sand with thin layer of laterite would be enough. If the substrate is too rich with nutrients, then you will have some serious algae problem since java fern isn't much nutrient hungry.


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

well - thanks for the advice - i read walstads book and made a command decision - i'm not worried about algae- i have 2 plecos - not a speck of it anywhere - right now i'm cramming it full of plants and just gonna let it do its thing - i am curious what will happen


----------



## prBrianpr (Nov 18, 2007)

I used clay only first layer and its great, also clay and mineralized soil is great too, is better that eco complete. also you can use it a eco complete in the top and it is a very good substrate, you know the mix


----------



## surpera1 (Feb 18, 2009)

i used an inch of potting soil - its been down about three weeks now - i am told it takes a couple os months to get good - i am getting growth with hornwort , water sprite and several others - now i'm starting to push co2 - still not a growth explosion yet - but we will see


----------

